# wood duck



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

any one around grand rapids that would do a wood duck mount for me...wondering how much it will cost?? first wood duck mount....pm's welcome looking to get it in somewhere soon...thanks everyone..


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Pm sent.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

